# Racing Cane Toads Reveals They Get Cold Feet On Southern Australia Invasion



## News Bot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Published:* 26-Aug-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Cane toads weren't allowed to compete in the Olympics, but scientists have raced cane toads in the laboratory and calculated that they would not be able to invade Melbourne, Adelaide or Hobart and are unlikely to do well in Perth or Sydney, even with climate change.

*Read More...*


----------



## gman78 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are only good for golf balls.
Ugly bastards


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2008)

I race cane toads ...................with my car ........and 99% of the time I win .........but then theres those mutant freaks that know how to get out of the wayyyyy........


----------



## callith (Aug 27, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> I race cane toads ...................with my car ........and 99% of the time I win .........but then theres those mutant freaks that know how to get out of the wayyyyy........



haha


----------

